# Auto World Mopar Drag Strip



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I just received the AW Mopar drag strip from Jegs. It was previously scheduled to ship in mid December. 

The yellow Jegs car is almost identical to R9. The R9 car had silver wheels and Mopar on the rear spoiler. The new car has black wheels and a Pennzoil logo on the rear spoiler. 

The white Allen Johnson car has several differences. The R9 car had silver wheels, a racing stripe, and Mopar on the side. The new car has chrome wheels, no stripe, and Express Lane on the side. I am a big fan of those chrome wheels.

And the new cars have Goodyear Eagles.

Mike Cook


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Thank you for the information on the cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Gotta have em all!!!


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Great comparison pictures. Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd like to have those too!!! RM


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

They need to re-brand this as the Mopar Champions set, since these two cars won the last two pro-stock championships...


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Love those chrome wheels!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Blue, great shots. The silver wheeled & racing striped R9 catches my eye! Beautiful....


----------



## oldstromguy (Nov 25, 2013)

Great shots!
While I admit to being partial to Funny Car and Top Fuel cars, those are quite nice looking. They may just have to find their way onto one of my shelves.

dennis 
(oldstromguy)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A guy/store has them on ebay (over 10 sets) for $102 w/ free shipping. Just do a search for 'mopar dragstrip'. the seller is 'omnimodels'. I just ordered one from him.


----------

